# DL Outfitter Jason Mitchell cited ?



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Does anyone have any details?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Old news! Using perch to catch pike on Tony Dean's radio show.......$ 250 ticket .


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Jason has publicly apologized for not knowing the regulations and has acknowledged the act! I do believe he posted this info on a couple different web sites and from what I heard also in the DL paper, of that I am not sure of though! This over a week ago!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

DEVILS LAKE, N.D. (AP) - A well-known hunting and fishing guide here who was recently fined $250 for illegal use of baitfish because of a statement he made on the radio says he made a mistake and is embarrassed.

"This is my only violation ever, but I screwed up," Jason Mitchell said.

Mitchell was cited for the violation because he suggested on a Feb. 9 episode of a Tony Dean radio show that stunted perch, such as those that inhabit Devils Lake-area sloughs and backwaters, would work well as northern pike bait.

Using game fish or parts of game fish as bait is illegal in North Dakota, even if they come from the same body of water. The only exceptions are perch eyes, and trout and salmon eggs.

Mitchell said he did not realize his suggestion was illegal until the state Game and Fish Department contacted him after his radio comments.

(For a complete News story see the Tuesday's, Feb. 21, 2006 Journal)02/21/06


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How can they fine you for making a statement?????That's what it says in the first sentence......"fined $250 for illegal use of baitfish because of a statement he made on the radio"and here....
"Mitchell was cited for the violation because he suggested on a Feb. 9 episode of a Tony Dean radio show that stunted perch"

So if I say.....I'm going to use perch as bait here....I'll get fined? :eyeroll:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I would guess that after being confronted about his statement, he probably admitted that he has used perch for bait in the past.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This is what he posted on another site! Telling what happened!



> A while back, I did a interview for Tony Dean Outdoors on pike fishing thru the ice. In the interview, I mentioned catching small perch in some of the back bays and using them for bait. I wrongly believed that this was legal to use perch, smelt, etc if you caught those fish and used them in the same lake you were fishing for bait. This is in fact illegal. This has been illegal for a few years now and I should have known. The show aired today. I received a ticket for illegal bait. I am deeply emberassed by the incident but more so, I want to make sure that nobody takes that advice and does something illegal. The only legal baitfish in North Dakota continues to be fathead minnows, sticklebacks, shiners and chubs. The laws are in place for a reason since perch and other fish have caused quite a few problems on many lakes. Good luck fishing.
> 
> Jason Mitchell


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

KEN W said:


> How can they fine you for making a statement?????That's what it says in the first sentence......"fined $250 for illegal use of baitfish because of a statement he made on the radio"and here....
> "Mitchell was cited for the violation because he suggested on a Feb. 9 episode of a Tony Dean radio show that stunted perch"
> 
> So if I say.....I'm going to use perch as bait here....I'll get fined? :eyeroll:


Ken,
This was a unique situation. I didn't hear the show so can't comment on the specific statement, but I can possibly provide some insight.

If he said he *DID * (as opposed to intended to use...) use the illegal bait it would be a Spontaneous Admission Of Guilt, and it's admissable in a court of law. Even so, it would be very difficult to convict on the statement alone unless it included details such as time, date, and location of the offense, which could be corroborated.

I believe that after this program was aired, NDGF used whatever Mitchell said as the basis to begin an investigation. They then would have brought him in for a non custodial interview. Obviously he cooperated and admitted to the offense. He would then have been cited and released, or a long form complaint signed. I suspect the former was done.

To Mitchell's immense credit, he took responsibility for his actions by paying his fine and quickly giving a public statement of admission and apology. I respect him very much for the manner in which he handled this situation...


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

NDT,
You are 100% right. He made a mistake and took responsablity for it. He could have fought this and maybe gotten off or maybe gotten a lesser charge, but no Jason admitted it and moved on.

Mistakes can happen and when I hear about some one breaking the law I try to look at the intent. If it was just a stupid mistake I don't hold it against them. If it was on purpose then they should pay for it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > How can they fine you for making a statement?????That's what it says in the first sentence......"fined $250 for illegal use of baitfish because of a statement he made on the radio"and here....
> ...


I agree NDTerminator... :beer: Now why can't politicians, actors, and sports figures behave this way? If we had more people take responsibility for their actions, our society would not have degraded to the current state it finds itself in. The "blame game" has become the norm and is having tremendous destructive effects on American Society.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Terminator....which means we better watch what we say here.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Ken, guys like us who take the time to read the regs ever year, don't assume, and ask a question if we don't understand, have nothing to worry about.

I kind of feel sorry for Mitchell, as his rep is that he's truly is one of the good guys. In this case, he inadvertently broke the law, and painted himself in a corner by broadcasting it on a radio program. Had he chosen not to speak to NDGF they would have had no case, but you can bet word would have got out and he would have come off looking like the outlaw G/O's we know and love so well (which he isn't)....

He did the right thing, and I commend him for it. Bet he memorizes the regs from now on though!...


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

The biggest pike I ever caught bit on a 12 inch Sauger and wouldnt let go.
OOPS!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> So if I say.....I'm going to use perch as bait here....I'll get fined


No, you will be given a ticket (complaint) which either says "pay this" or "see you in court"

Then you make your case in court. Mitchell's actions were all accounted for on radio. Pretty good chance the prosecutor could prove it.

Here in the magical internet land of mostly nameless-facelesses, any DuckmasterDrew could step up and say "I shot three deer last night, and ran a fourth over with my snowmobile." There's a little less for a prosecutor to work with, and things like that usually aren't pursued.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The real question is, will Mitchell be able to still guide after this? I was under the impression that any G&F offense would result in the revocation of a guide's license.

Hell, look at what the state did to Siemers. He got a minor infraction in NE (a state which isn't even part of the mult-state violator pact) and the G&F went sadistic on him...and he wasn't even under their jurisdiction when he committed the offense! I wonder what they'll do about this???


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

It wasnt just his acts in Nebraska that got him in trouble here.......
A "minor" infraction that costs you $5000??? I would hate to see a serious infraction

ND Hunting Guide Pleads Guilty

Todd Siemers, president of Northern Waterfowl Outfitters, has pleaded guilty to hunting violations in both North Dakota and Nebraska. In Nebraska, Siemers was fined $5,041 for being caught with 381 geese rotting in his trailer. A local conservationist said it was the biggest waste of geese he has ever seen. Siemers was recently fined $400 in North Dakota for falsifying a deer license application. Because of these violations, Siemers won't be able to get a North Dakota hunting guide license for at least three years.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

not long enough to lose a license imo


----------



## chatterfeedcall (Jun 5, 2006)

HE ALSO IS THE WORST DUCK GUIDE I HAVE EVER ENCOUNTERD AND SHOULD BE FINED FOR BEING A CROOK.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Chatterfeedcall, JASON IS FAR FROM BEING A CROOK AS YOU SAY. HE IS A VERY WELL RESPECTED INDIVIDUAL. CONGRADULATIONS I HAVE NEVER BEEN IN FAVOUR OF LIMITING NON RESIDENT HUNTERS, BUT YOU ARE MAKING ME CHANGE MY MIND. GROW UP!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me on this forum that its alright to call my self or any other guides crooks or any other names and nothing happens. It's OK here to slander people with nothing to back it up, but for god sake you say one derogatory thing against the chosen ones. The thread will be locked and you will probably be tossed off.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

g/o

I want to meet the "choosen ones".

Who are they???????????

Maybe we will all meet in heaven.

God bless you and yours and have a nice day.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

chatterfeedcall said:


> HE ALSO IS THE WORST DUCK GUIDE I HAVE EVER ENCOUNTERD AND SHOULD BE FINED FOR BEING A CROOK.


You have a serious problem Mr. Chad Lee from Arkansas. This is what, the 9th username you've setup here at Nodak Outdoors?

For those of you who remember, he's the one who started this thread last year:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=18263

Chad,

You are the reason why we have to work overtime to run forums. You have nothing better to do with your time than to have an agenda with everyone. I mean this from the bottom of my heart, get a life. You paid money for an outfitter, you learned why we all said you didn't need an outfitter, and you know why...life goes on. Seriously, life does go on. So if you cannot get Jason out of your blood...take it up with him. This place is not the Jerry Springer Show where you think you can just come and start fights for your own and everyone's amusement.

So, here is the 9th username banned by you here. Please, go share your dissapointments elsewhere, PLEASE.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

thank you for that, I almost said something last night, but I'm sure I would've had to edit it by the end of the evening...........nice work HU

Tator


----------

